# First fatties



## downtown dave (Nov 16, 2013)

This is my second smoke and after reading here I had to try some fatties! I'm not a huge fan of sausage so I opted for beef fatties. Went with traditional styles.

Mushroom gravy with mushrooms and swiss..













Fatty.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Mustard, ketchup, cheddar, pickle and onion..













Fatty 1.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Roll em up













Fattiy 2.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Rolled em in the bacon weave. Also got some Beef back ribs for 4 bucks and had some chicken breasts in the freezer.













Weekend smoke.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






About an hour into the smoke. Lookin good!













Weekend smoke 1.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Smoke those fatties!













Fatties smokin.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Done!













Fatties done.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Yum!













Fatty 3.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






Just a little extra for ya'll here. The beef ribs were skimpy on meat as expected but they were just ozzing with flavor! Good investment..













Beef back ribs 1.jpg



__ downtown dave
__ Nov 16, 2013






This is my way of saying thanks to you guys for posting, giving me great ideas here! Hope you enjoyed the photo's.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 16, 2013)

Nothing like a full smoker! Glad it all turned out great!

  Mike


----------



## andy riley (Nov 17, 2013)

Downtown, Those look great man. I chose a fattie for my first smoke ever and I'm getting ready to put it on the smoker now. Mine will be a naked fattie however, and I'm using venison mixed with a little pork so I'm crossing my fingers. If they turn out any way near as good as yours and some of the others I've read about,, I'll be real happy to be sure. Andy


----------



## themule69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Most of the time I use ground beef or venison for my fatties. I like your mushroom and swiss idea.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## downtown dave (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys.. Good luck with yours Andy. My wife doesn't care for the bacon on the outside. Next time I will cook it and roll it inside. Let us know how yours turns out.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

Dang nab it man them look good!!! What temp did you smoke them at ??


----------



## bigr314 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow,looks really good. Nice job on the fatties.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 18, 2013)

These fatties are so amazing! I am always floored by the creative logs you all post!!! Great stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## downtown dave (Nov 19, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Dang nab it man them look good!!! What temp did you smoke them at ??



I kept them at 220-225. They took about 3 hours.


----------

